# Hello from S. Indiana



## NastyNate (Apr 24, 2011)

One thing that I forgot to add that seems relevant to a welcome thread. My desire of beekeeping stems from several areas. I had grown up on a produce farm that keep a couple hives for pollination so have been around bees, but this was at a very young age. I had always thought them interesting and they seem to be a very eco-friendly hobby (not that most of the things that I do are). The most recent reason that I have been wanting to get some hives is that I enjoy home-brewing very much. Only over the last couple years though have I dabbled in the making of mead. I have only made 3 batches, equaling 15 gallons, but I loved every ounce. This will be one of the things that I will be most proud of, making it from my own sources.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Jean-Yves (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello Nat, I live north of Louisville , Sellersburg.
Welcome on board ! I wish you luck, I am starting my thirth year and hope to catch several nice swarms, or free bees!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome from Bloomington Indiana.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I have packages coming in, if you can't find any I could let go of 1 or 2.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Nate,

Hello & Welcome! I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great place to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: it contains many good tips covering the basics.

Have you connected with any local beekeepers? There's a Southwest Indiana beekeepers club. Contact info here:
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-indiana_beekeeping_information.pdf

Depending on your location, there may also be a club across the river in Kentucky:
http://www.kyagr.com/statevet/bees/association/index.htm

This summer, the Heartland Apicultural Society is having their conference in Indiana just up the road from you in Vincennes. It's gonna be a great meeting. Info and tentative schedule here:
http://www.heartlandbees.com/


----------

